# Lure speed?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I know absolutely NOTHING about muskie fishing. In general, what type of retrieve is best for this time of year (sub 50 water temps)? Thanks!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Rooster, I would recommend fishing a jerkbait with either short jerks or rips. Also upsize as big as you can the big girls are strapping on the feedbags for winter so they are looking for a big meal. You may also try shad immitating shallow cranks in the back of coves and creek mouths.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I have always heard that you can't retrieve to fast for a muskie....but I have never cought one. tried a few time's up in canada but no luck. I did see what I believe to have been a muskie take down a full grown duck. It was one of the craziest things I have seen out on the water. s


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

So....fast and erratic even in cold water?

What about depth? Would they still be in Shallow water, or should I be looking deeper?

Thanks!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Rooster, I haven't been able to get after the "toothy ones" this fall (work,family,and oh yeah, hunting season  ) so I'm not certain what pattern they're on. I would recommend starting in the shallower water as stated before and work to deeper water if that doesn't pan out. They may still be using the river channels as migration routes so fish the channels where they intersect or come close to skinny water (coves, bays,flats). Look for bait (shad) in these shallow areas. If you are snagging bait you are in the right area.Now, with the cooler temps as of late, the shad and musky may be heading back to winter haunts, hence the migration routes.I would start out with a faster moving bait (lipless crank, spinnerbait,or minnowbait) and slow down to jerkbaits and cranks if they aren't responding. If you still want some good esox advise check out www.muskyhunter.com.


----------

